
Arm's Cortex-A76 CPU Unveiled: Taking Aim at the Top for 7nm - dmmalam
https://www.anandtech.com/show/12785/arm-cortex-a76-cpu-unveiled-7nm-powerhouse
======
MBCook
It’s telling that the only place in the entire article you see Apple’s chips
mentioned is one performance graph, where the new ARM chip at top speed (which
Anand doesn’t think is reasonable) matches the 2 year old Apple chip.

In power savings (where ARM claims 40% better) we don’t see a comparison to
Apple either.

Early in the article they say ARM claims the new chip is far beyond any of
their (unnamed) competitors.

It seems clear they don’t consider Apple competition. Possibly because it
would make them look much worse.

Obviously no one else can buy Apple chips for their products, but it seems
disingenuous to claim you have the most efficient chip by ignoring the one
you’re just now catching up to.

